# post pics of ur walleye



## andrewsowinski (Aug 19, 2014)

Heres a few of mine


----------



## shomethacrappies (Mar 26, 2009)

Here's some of mines

Sent from my 831C using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## shomethacrappies (Mar 26, 2009)

Here's some of mines

Sent from my 831C using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Kiowa (Sep 14, 2007)

Here is a few

















Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## FishIgo (Apr 21, 2011)

here are some pictures from last weekend at Berlin the 4 are from Saturday and the 7 are from Sunday used jig/minnow working the wood


----------



## promag (Aug 21, 2011)

Here's mine from berlin caught on 5/10


----------



## louisvillefisherman (Jun 9, 2012)

Some inland walleye action.


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

First fish netted on my boat this year.


----------



## normd (Jul 5, 2005)

10 pounder


----------



## Seaturd (Apr 14, 2004)

photofish




__
Seaturd


__
Jul 16, 2013











  








30" & 12.8 lbs




__
Seaturd


__
Apr 7, 2013


----------



## Bleeding Minnow (Feb 22, 2012)

Couple from Chautauqua this summer...


----------



## Chillaxin1 (Jul 5, 2013)




----------



## TheShoreman (Sep 17, 2015)

Chillaxin1 said:


> View attachment 194068
> View attachment 194069
> View attachment 194070


Is that Last fish a blue eye?


----------

